# June cycle ... Valentines babies for us please



## Farie

So AF is in the house and we are starting a new cycle of planning, charting, telling OH's when they will be needed to 'contribute' and general obsessing (nothing wrong with that!!:rofl::rofl:)

So who is up for creating 'valentines babies' then?

Lu, Loula, Schmelly, Rachelle?
Any one else starting a new month of TTC madness?


----------



## Lu28

Yes, me please!!

I'm trying to be all technical now. My luteal phase last month was 11 days and on the basis that that doesn't change regardless of what happens in your cycle, at least this month I'll have a clearer idea of when AF is going to be due (I hope!). I'm thinking I'll prob ov somewhere around 26 May so should have AF or BFP around 6 June - that's the theory anyway!

I've started evening primrose oil this month - coldpressed epo, not that i know what that means! Is anyone else doing anything different this cycle?

Here's to lots of Valentines babies!! :dust:


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies CD1 for me tomorrow by the looks of it, so i'm up for a Feb baby!
Good luck to us for June! :hugs:


----------



## Farie

Hey sweetie :hugs:
CD1 for me too!! Bring on June and our :bfp:s


----------



## Beltane

Af is due today so Im most likey joining you gals. This time around Im taking agnus castus. Just ordered some online- woohoo!


----------



## porkpie1981

If i was to get a :bfp: it would also be good as my birthdays in feb..

:happydance:


----------



## starryeye31

Im so up for having a Valentines baby , Cd 1 for me was May 14th , very strange I might add the witch only lasted for 3 days but was pretty heavy and I had horrible cramps Im glad she left so soon . this cycle we are using instead softcups , and im temping and charting :) so I hope I get my BFP SOON. Good Luck to everyone this month .


----------



## Faerie

Heey everyone, I'm on CD3 and this will be the first cycle that I can TTC since my ectopic in September so I am very excited and hoping that I'll get that BFP sharpish!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Loula

Count me in!!

This could shape up to be a lovely month to fall ( not that the months previously wouldn't have been!!) but I am due on/testo on my 35th Birthdya, and if I fell it would be Due as you say around mid February, DH bday is 9th Feb, vals day obv 14th Feb, 15th is anniverasary of us moving in together and 16th is our 2nd Wedding anniversary lol!!

:dust: all round :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> If i was to get a :bfp: it would also be good as my birthdays in feb..
> 
> :happydance:

:rofl: I shouldnt even be thinkning this as we are not actively ttc until sep/oct but we havent prevented either:blush:


----------



## jacky24

CD5 for me today, can i please order a FEB 09 :baby::baby: please, as it will be DH and my DAD B-day in FEB:happydance::happydance::happydance:

But :baby: times 2 please:blush:


----------



## Schmelly

Just waiting on :witch: who's dragging her broomstick behind her and isn't feeling quite the same sense of urgency as me. Am guessing today will turn out to be CD1 for me, but who knows. :witch: is being awkward and is probably waiting for the most inopportune moment possible to rear her ugly head and tie my guts in knots. She's def on her way though.................

The stocks are ready....I'm gonna lock her in and throw rotten tomatos at her.
:hissy:

Good luck to all of us for this new cycle!!! :hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Yes please i will definitely give it a go - not that i'm nuts or anything but due day for this month would be Feb 13th!

Now girls... what can i do differently? Have got my thermometer to use properly for this month (been practising last week). Have got my CB OPK as well as the cheapies off the internet.

My friend said just do it ever other day for the month and you'll be fine!

Aarggghh!!!!

Also bought a book off of Amazon about exercising/eating things to improve fertility etc.

So come on wise women??? what else can i do!!!


----------



## butterflies

I'm with you on this one....................valentines bubba here i come.........


----------



## Farie

Sooooo CD2 (ish) and I'm spotting rather than 'flow', BB's are really, really sore and I'm feeling pretty generally pants!
On the plus side I have all you lovely ladies to keep me cheerful and up-beat about it all :hugs:

Come on :witch: hurry up and get it over with!


----------



## Beckic

Can I join too please - on CD3.

I am due to be testing a couple of days before my 30th bday so would desperatly love my BFP - it will also be the anniversary that we started TTC two years ago. really thought I would have had one baby and second bun in the oven before I got to 30 but not one BFP in two years - so feeling pretty down about it.

But have a new plan this month:

Am taking EPO - had good results with it the last two months in terms of LOADS of EWCM
Am starting to take 50mg of Vit B6 a day as a few other girls have had good resutls with it - and I am concerned about my spotting before AF
We have a weeks holiday next week which will be when I am ovulating - so lots and lots of babymaking with no work distractions.
Going to use OPK's - i used them when we first starting TTC but stopped after a while as I was always generally around CD14 to 16 - but this month I want to know EXACTLY.
Also have some preseed left (also stopped using that after had no results and OH said he felt like he was in a swimming pool!!!) so might throw that in as well just for luck.
Can i do anything else???? 

Really hope we all do it this month girls.

And - just cos Jolyn has got everyones hopes up - Fairie are you sure it is AF if you are not full flow???

Bx x x x x


----------



## Farie

Course you can join :hugs: the more the merrier :dust:


----------



## Coffee

Looks like i'm in as well ladies! 
It's got to work this cycle, otherwise i am at a loss!!!! Seriously thinking of trying a month of absolutely no bd-ing to see if that works!!!!! ha ha ha!!!


----------



## jolyn

:cry: Count me in for a new cycle :cry:


----------



## Beckic

Jolyn - what happened hun?:cry:


----------



## jolyn

Think I've had a chemical pg - the tests are now showing :bfn: :cry:


----------



## Loula

oh Jolyn ::( :hug:

of course you can join in if you are ready xx

well I am going to go back to temping, haven't done my bbt since August 07, think I need to start it up again so I am in no doubt that I ( should have!) oved.

apart from that, am going to try the old pillow under the hips thing, some swear by it, other professionals say it's useless as the cm is a "ladder" for the sperm to get up and they'll do it anyway.. 

I want to look into these cup things I keep seeing people referring to, assume like a cap but to keep them in and not out lol??


----------



## Schmelly

Loula...I think the cup things are like mooncups...usually used during AF. Read some other girls saying you can use them to keep the spermies in. Don't know if it works or not!!! :dohh:

Jolyn...I'm so sorry, honey. You must be gutted after all the excitement of your BFP. Be brave and remember that we're all thinking of you. :hug:

I'm still waiting for stupid :witch: to show up. I wish she'd get a move on. I know she's coming cos I'm spotting and have that yucky feeling. Just can't believe what a song and dance she's making this time round. I just want to get it all over with so that I can begin planning my new strategies! :rofl:

I've never really got into the whole temping and charting thing...does it really work? Used some OPKs last month but all were neg. How often do you all use them? :dohh:

:hug: to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

One more question, sorry! :blush: ............................I know you can use Evening Primrose Oil between AF and O, but I'm not sure when I O as no symptoms and haven't got the hang of OPKs. Is there any benefit for using it just for the first week or so (but stopping early just to play it safe?). Or is that just a waste of time and money?

Thanks girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## Farie

Hey honey, 
I take 'mumomega' it has EPO in it (I O at different times so stopping and starting would confuse my already TTC addled brain) but you can take it through your cycle.
Its a good supplement and has all sorts of oils in it to keep you healthy too.

:hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Jolyn - I am so sorry. 
:hug::hug::hug:
Thinking of you - and sending you lots of babydust for this month.

Bx x x x:hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Schmelly said:


> One more question, sorry! :blush: ............................I know you can use Evening Primrose Oil between AF and O, but I'm not sure when I O as no symptoms and haven't got the hang of OPKs. Is there any benefit for using it just for the first week or so (but stopping early just to play it safe?). Or is that just a waste of time and money?
> 
> Thanks girls!!! :hugs:

I use EPO - and I start getting EWCM in abundance from about CD10 till i ov at about 14 / 15 - so you could take it till you get EWCM and then stop - as you should get EWCM a few days prior to Ov - so it would be a good indication?

Bx x x :hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

Thanks Farie...where do you get it from? Online? Or do they sell it in Boots, etc? :hug:


----------



## Farie

Schmelly said:


> Thanks Farie...where do you get it from? Online? Or do they sell it in Boots, etc? :hug:

Boots, Supadrug, Asda pretty much anywhere TBH (that's why I buy it ... easy to get hold of!)
In the vits section with the Pregnacare, Folic acid etc. Pinky/apricot box that's kinda shiney.
Sorry, awful description but you def recognise it!!!

Clicky


----------



## diva4180

Me hopefully! back on to TTC and am on CD3 :)

Sticky dust and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Sinead

Loads if babydust to you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Farie

:hug: thank you :hug:


----------



## Schmelly

Morning all!!!

How are we all doing today? :hugs:

Lu - how's the new house?

Farie - I'm off to asda today for my mumomega! 

As for that damn :witch: ...she still hasn't showed up. The spotting's heavier and I've been cramping for a week. I think she's decided she wants to be around on my birthday on Sunday, which is why she's taking her time! The cow :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

Hope we're all feeling bright and cheerful in the sunshine! :hug:


----------



## jolyn

Hi everyone,

Feeling a lot stronger today - think I :cry: enough yesterday and I'm now ready to move on. 

Just gonna see what happens this cycle - I usually get OV symptoms so I'll keep an eye out for them and see how we feel at that point. Don't really know what to expect. 

Thanks for all your support, let's get some sticky :bfp:s on this thread xx


----------



## Vivanco

Hi ladies!!! Cd1 for me was 9th of may!! So if i got my :bfp: this cycle my due date would be the 13th FEB!!! Yeahhhhyyyy!!!

My daughters birthday is the 24th of Feb so it would be so so cool!!!!

Good luck lovely ladies!!!

:happydance:

Good luck Jolyn hope everything works out for you soon!! x x x


----------



## Schmelly

Jolyn - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. Good on you for being positive, although I'm sure things still aren't easy. Still sending you lots of :hug:

Farie - I couldn't find the mumomega at asda...maybe our asda is just crap and doesn't do it (I searched the shelf about 10 times!). I'll have to try elsewhere at the weekend. :hissy:


----------



## Dee_H

Oh no Jolyn..I just read your message...I'm so sorry hun..I didn't realize this happened:hugs::hugs:
Farie- how are you doing girl?
Schmelly- hope you are doing well.
I was unable to come on to bnb all weekend so I missed a lot.
As far as an update with me...no AF and still getting :bfn:I will come along with you guys this month until I know otherwise.:hugs:


----------



## amapola

Just calculated the due date if I get my BFP this cycle and it would be the 15th of february, isnt it romantic? baby dust for all of us:dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Afternoon everyone!! Well CD4 and odd AF, 2.5 days and now nothing but then i didn't get a smiley on my OPK so maybe that is why?? :headspin:

Well i'm using my thermometer every morning and i have no clue what i'm looking for - kinda hoping FF tells me what i'm doing!!!

I've got 2 tubes of preseed left and saving it for a special occasion!:happydance:

DH is lazy and ordered shopping online so i sneaked a CB OPK in there (thanks for paying Mr H!) so i should theoretcially be good to go this month.

I have however noticed i'm a tad negative cos i worked out that i should roughly ovulate around 31st of this month, end of June for the next one and then DH is on a stag do for number 8!! I may have to tell him he can't go if i'm not PG by then.... put my foot down!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

He did offer to leave me a sample in a tub with a turkey baster - gross!!! :rofl:

Joleyn - sorry to hear about your CP - i promise it does get better. I had 2 when we first started trying and i felt so sad. Also felt like i was a fake as i was teary when i'd barely been pregnant. It took a while but my head is in a good place now - i'm just hoping my body will follow soon!:hug:


----------



## tansey

rachelle1975 said:


> DH is lazy and ordered shopping online so i sneaked a CB OPK in there (thanks for paying Mr H!)

:rofl: I have done this before now!
CD1 for me today.


----------



## Loula

hi girlies,

cd 3 and AF has all but gone now - I normally get no flow on cd3 though, and then spot/very light for the next two days, quite handy really as usually rampant by cd3!!

Have been playing with my new stroller ( childminging purchase, yer right!! ;) ) and it's so lovely!! would of course look better with a lickle bubba in, rather than my carebear *blush*

ahem, anyway!

Jolyn, glad to hear you are bearing up :hug:

Hows everyone else today?

I've not been on all day so far and have 2000 new posts to read, goodness this is a high volume forum innit!!??


----------



## Schmelly

Dee - sorry you're still getting BFNs. I thought this was your month. Are you going to go to the doc? Hope you're not feeling too down :hug:

Rachelle - your turkey baster story made me smile! :rofl:

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Lu28

House is going fine Schmelly, thanks for asking! Neither DH or I are sure about our new jobs though! Here's hoping I get my BFP and I don't have to worry about mine for much longer!

sorry you're still getting BFNs hon, hopefully it's just a matter of time for you.

Jolyn, hope you're feeling a little better today, thinking of you hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## buttercup1980

hubbys back from exercise now so i will be trying, my af is due on the 23rd


----------



## Farie

Dee - so sorry it wasn't your month, I was so hoping it was for you :hugs:
Schmelly - how you doing today? better than me I hope (AFs proper arrival plus bad news about my horse caused major meltdown)
Lu - thinking of you, how you doing sweetie?
Joyln - biggest hugs :hugs: your being so strong honey :dust: for this cycle
Rachelle - loving the idea of the turkey baster!!!!! that cheered me up no end
Loula - you get a buggy to play with ... jealous :hissy:
Beckic - how you doing chick?
Tansey - CD1 ... roll on O and BDathons!
Diva - any plan of attack for this cycle?
Coffee/Butterflies/Jackie - :hug: how are all you ladies doing?

And huge :hug: and :dust: to everyone my addled brain has left out!!!


----------



## wishes

Hey girlies, can i join you?

Im on cd 2... first cycle ttc since mc so a bit nervous.:blush:


----------



## Farie

wishes said:


> Hey girlies, can i join you?
> 
> Im on cd 2... first cycle ttc since mc so a bit nervous.:blush:

Of course you can :hugs: so sorry to hear you had a m/c :hugs:
Lots and lots of :dust: for this cycle


----------



## wishes

:dust: right back at cha hun!!


----------



## Lu28

Farie said:


> Dee - so sorry it wasn't your month, I was so hoping it was for you :hugs:
> Schmelly - how you doing today? better than me I hope (AFs proper arrival plus bad news about my horse caused major meltdown)
> Lu - thinking of you, how you doing sweetie?
> Joyln - biggest hugs :hugs: your being so strong honey :dust: for this cycle
> Rachelle - loving the idea of the turkey baster!!!!! that cheered me up no end
> Loula - you get a buggy to play with ... jealous :hissy:
> Beckic - how you doing chick?
> Tansey - CD1 ... roll on O and BDathons!
> Diva - any plan of attack for this cycle?
> Coffee/Butterflies/Jackie - :hug: how are all you ladies doing?
> 
> And huge :hug: and :dust: to everyone my addled brain has left out!!!

Sorry youve had a bad day hon, is your horse ok?

I'm doing ok, just want to be happy at work now on top of everything else and REALLY want DH to be happy in his work, he's been miserable at work for a long time and we really thought the move would sort it out but doesn't look like it's happening quite as we planned...


----------



## Lazy Leo

Can I join for a maybe valentine baby? CD1 was 8th May so according to Dr Amy I would be due on Feb 10th. Here's to Feb, girls xx


----------



## jacky24

Hey im around, CD7 today with only Bding CD4:cry::cry:
DH is flat in bed with FLU/SNOT NOSE/25YEAR OLD BABY ILLNESS:cry::cry:
I have given him so many pills he will probably only wake up after i have O'd around CD15/CD16:hissy::hissy:

Otherwise took 2nd night Clomid 100mg last night with 100mg EPO so just hoping and praying at this stage.

Good luck girls:hug:


----------



## Schmelly

Morning all!

Jacky - Don't you just hate man-flu!!!! I really hope you manage to get some BDing in this month!!! Dose him up with every remedy going and that should help him to get in the mood! :hugs:

Farie - Sorry you're still feeling crappy. What happened with your horse? Stupid AF still a no-show with me, although still spotting. Starting to get really frustrated now! :hugs:

Lu - So sorry the new jobs haven't worked out quite as you'd hoped. I hope it's just early days and that things will start improving soon. :hugs:

Wishes - Of course you can join in! So sorry to hear about your mc. Lots of baby dust for this month :hugs:

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## rachelle1975

Good morning lovely ladies!!!

Well i bought Zita West's book off of Amazon and it got delivered yesterday so i devoured it on the train into work this morning.... 1.5 hours later i nearly missed my stop!

It's fair to say, having read it - that i am MAD!! ha ha ha

There is this checklist and i ticked all the boxes - does it take over your life? do you only have sex around time of ovulation?... OMG i'm a bad wifey! Apparently all you need is a positive mental attitude and to imagine that little peanut growing!!!:blush: Must try harder!

Anyone else read it? It's quite good - and i feel pretty chilled now (although that could be the chocolate chip brioche i just munched):happydance:.

Wondering if my lack of exercise isn't assisting this conception lark so i've started running again and doing pilates every week... downside is i maybe too tired to jump DH so he might have to do all the work!:rofl:

Talking of :sex: am i the only one who tends to concentrate it around ovulation?? My friend reckons we should do it every other day for a month.....i may need more preseed if that is the case! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Schmelly

Thanks Rachelle...I have been thinking about getting that book. Might give it a try now!

I think it's good to try to BD throughout the month just in case you ov early or late...just to cover all bases! It can be exhausting though!!! :rofl: We ran out of preseed last month, but didn't feel we could justify buying more than one box a month. We saved it for around the time I thought I'd Ov and managed without for the rest of the time.

:hug:


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies, 
CD3 - very light bleeding, feel really sick and queasy and generally pants. OH is now away for 3 days and i'm all sad :cry: which is unusual for me.

The people who were buying the horse now have doubts about a silly little thing (for those horsey peeps out there horse stopped and refused to move in the middles of a field, all the kicking/smacking etc wouldn't shift her ... why did they not just hop off, lead her 10 ft to get her going and hop back on??) and apparently it's a 'major' issue. 
Horse has never done it before, had a strange rider on and probably just got freaked out about the very steep hill she was being asked to walk down, she's un-fit so unbalanced and had no confidence in a strange rider. Now I have to cycle up after work and 'walk the horse round the field' to see if she does it with me, of course she bloody won't :hissy:
Jeez .. if the worst a horse will ever do is stop and plant cos its worried about something until you hop off and lead it.. not exactly life threatening or dangerous? A month of putting her through her paces and this is the worst she came up with :dohh:
AND she's never done it before with me :hissy:
Sorry I'm ranting aren't I?

I was having a bad day anyway but that really tipped me over the edge, why the hell is nothing ever simple? I do not have the time to put into the horse, I just want her to have a nice simple home where she's loved and given time and attention!

On the TTC side of things AF is here, I'm feeling [email protected] about it all and hoping that a long weekend over the bank holiday helps.

Sorry ... will stop moaning now ... I'm a right depressing cow aren't I?!?

*toddles off to slap herself with a wet fish*

Edited to add ... may be I need to do some TTC shopping to cheer myself up ... what was the book called rachelle ...... :rofl:


----------



## Schmelly

:hug: Farie..........sorry that you're not doing too well. Trying to be positive, if those people were that silly then maybe your horse is better off not going to them anyway? Maybe that's an unhelpful comment (sorry). I hope you manage to find her a good home soon, with people who have more common sense and know more about how to handle her.

Will OH be back for the long weekend? Think you need some time-out, honey, so 3 days off should be just what the doc ordered. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

Morning

Sorry you are having a crap time of it Farie - I find a few hours of retail therapy always helps - or at least a good hour of 'trying to conceive' in google (which become 'am i pregannt' once in the TWW) with a cup of tea!:hugs:

I am feeling quite positive about everything this month - I am ov next week when we are on holiday in cornwall - La Senza had a sale on its underwear so spent a small fortune at teh weekend! If it doesnt work this cycle I cant put it down to not BDing enough / work pressure etc..
I will be testing just before my 30th bday - and although if its a BFN I will be gutted as really wanted to be pregnant for my 30th (TTC 2 year anniversary) I am going to try to look on the brightside that at least I can drink.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

My AF finished today - so fun starts for me and OH tonight - we try to BD every other day for the whole of the month - but uaully give up around CD19/20 till I get AF - so am now gagging for it :blush: I know good old Zita West says you should keep going for the whole cycle - but I just find it so tiring after a while. 

Really hope we all get our BFP's this month.

Bx x x x:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Stop going on about how good the book is - i'm going to bankrupt myself on TTC! :dohh: (I WANT IT)
I am feeling a bit randy today but it is only CD2 and i have heavy bleed and had bad cramps and headache last night plus it is far too early for me to start BDing now, no matter what Zita says! Maybe because i can't have it, i want it?
I'm off 'sick' again today and work rang to see if i was ok :blush:


----------



## Farie

Thank you all for your lovely thoughts, its helped cheer me up no end :hugs:
Went up and rode the horse and she was, as I expected an angel :cloud9: I haven't ridden for well over a month and cos she was out on loan not properly for nearly a year, but as always she looked after 'mummy' and toddled along!

AF is still .... Odd, light, patchy and I still have cramps and feel queasy. but emotionally I feel 100% better.

Lu - hope the jobs look up ASAP, hopefully once your both settled they will become more what you had hoped?
Beckic - Ohhh sale in La Senza ... no-one mentioned that before ..... :happydance: 
Schmelly - how's it going chick? Thank you for being lovely and cheering me up, Yup OH home Fri and we are jetting off the the Peaks for 4 nights :happydance: VERY needed at the mo! You got any plans?
Tansey - now OH has gone away for 2 nights I'm gagging for it!! Murphies law! Not that OH would be interested while AF is about!!
Jolyn - how you doing honey?

I think I want the book too............
Loula, wishes, nic, amanda, rachelle, dee, jackie (bad luck about OH having man-flu) - how you all feeling?
Sorry if I forgot anyone!!


----------



## journey

Hi Ladies, I think I'll join you this month. :witch: reared her ugly face today, but that's cool cos now I can start using my CBFM - woo hoo!

I hope this is our month ladies!!! :)


----------



## Lu28

Farie, glad your horse was a good girl for mummy eventually, they know when to come through for you! do you think they'll buy now?

CD9 for me, second high on cbfm but not a bit of ewcm yet even with me taking epo - hope it's lurking in there somewhere!

Rachelle, I'm like you at the moment, all our bding is focussed around ov time! I think we've both been so tired and stressed with the move and everything that neither of us is particularly bothered the rest of the time but we make the effort when it matters! We'll make a big effort from next month to improve!

so how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Farie

Lu28 said:


> Farie, glad your horse was a good girl for mummy eventually, they know when to come through for you! do you think they'll buy now?

She's fab, they are stalling on making a decision at the mo .. they can have the weekend and that's it, they have had a month to try her, she's not put a foot out of place until the rooting her self to the floor incident and I cannot be ar$ed to fanny about with yes/no/yes/no ..
At the end of the day she really does 'do exactly what she says on the tin'

We tend to BD mainly approaching and around O ... what with working long hours, the animals and general life we just don't have the energy to :sex: every night! I know it's important to keep it about 'the relationship/intimacy' but I figure if on average we BD 10 times a month we may as well make those 10 times count! :rofl:


----------



## Schmelly

Journey - Welcome! :hugs:

Farie - I hope the weather holds out for you this weekend and that you enjoy your well-deserved break! :hugs:

As for me...Im fed up. Still spotting, but no :witch: I just wish she'd get it over and done with. :hissy: I just feel physcally yucky and am in limbo! CD35 I guess...am starting to feel fraud for being in this thread because my new cycle hasn't really started. :witch: better show up by Sunday so at least I can have a drink to celebrate my 31st year!

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys!

Well it's now CD6 and i just went through my diary writing in CD1, CD2... etc all the way to the AF date! Then i worked out 'roughly' when my ovulation window was! Productive so far then (sod work).:happydance:

Now obvioulsy i'm still a bit mental as have been suffering from shocking constipation and despite being CD5 yesterday i'm thinking 'oooh that's a pregnancy symptom'... as opposed to 'oooh that's a symptom of eating too much bbq'd meat over the past 5 days'....:rofl:

I am preparing for the exhaustion of :sex: every other day!!

on a positive note i have worked out ovulation window should be around next weekend so at least i won't have to contend with work. We have 2 sachets of preseed left so i'll save these for when i actually get my smiley face on my CB OPK.

Good old Zita West (bargain from Amazon i might add) says to avoid toxins and alcohol and smoking around ovulation and immediately after to assist your chance of conception. So... i'm at a wedding next weekend but might be designated driver to help! I also have to visualise the egg being fertilised apparently!!!!

If i thought i was mad before, i'm going to be seriously demented after!!!

I always figured 2 days before and on day of conception for maximising the chances of conception but Zita (first name terms now) says 6 days before and 1 after! so i'd better put my best frillies on tonight and go for it!:rofl:

how's everyone else doing?:hug:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey there, I'm in for a valentine's baba as well. Due on 10th Feb if spermies and egg have been nice to each other this month! I reckon I'm 2dpo today but FF should confirm soon. Fingers crossed for a good month for all xx


----------



## wishes

preeseed and opks turned up today, except they wouldnt fit in my letter box so i have to get to post office to collect them. :mail: One step closer!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Good stuff, hope you get to the post office on time to collect it!


----------



## _Alice_

Count me in! AF arrived yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

Hey i will be having a Valentines baby if everything goes well in June.... I will be TTC... yay


----------



## Farie

_Alice_ said:


> Count me in! AF arrived yesterday! :happydance:

Ally - don't take this the wrong way but :happydance: Yay .. so pleased for you she turned up!! :hugs:
A new cycle for you and fingers crossed a valentines bubba 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Loula

wishes said:


> Hey girlies, can i join you?
> 
> Im on cd 2... first cycle ttc since mc so a bit nervous.:blush:


welcome aboard :) sorry to hear of your mc :( :hug:


----------



## Loula

rachelle1975 said:


> Talking of :sex: am i the only one who tends to concentrate it around ovulation?? My friend reckons we should do it every other day for a month.....i may need more preseed if that is the case! :rofl::rofl:

have to admit probably guilty of this - it's so hard ( no pun intended!!) after a while to keep it fresh and upbeat and interesting isn't it?? I am sure we've both often done it when we didn't really want to, ok for me, I can just lie there if I want, not so my hubby!!

That's one thing am going to change this month, bedding more often both pre eggytime and post eggytime.


----------



## Loula

Nic said:


> Hey there, I'm in for a valentine's baba as well. Due on 10th Feb if spermies and egg have been nice to each other this month! I reckon I'm 2dpo today but FF should confirm soon. Fingers crossed for a good month for all xx


welcome abaord hon :)


----------



## Loula

_Alice_ said:


> Count me in! AF arrived yesterday! :happydance:

and you too, happy to hear :witch: arrived finally

and good luck to dizzy as well :)


----------



## FunnyBunny

I'm all for a valentine's baby too! On first round of clomid so fingers and toes very tightly crossed!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jolyn

Anyone in the 2ww now? I'm almost there x


----------



## Schmelly

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a good bank hol weekend!

:witch: FINALLY showed up for me on Sunday afternoon...so I'm def way beind you all! I'll check in from time to time to see how you all are, but am going to see if there's anyone out there who's closer to me in CD. 

I feel like I'm being 'unfaithful'....:rofl: You are all lovely cycle buddies, but I feel like I've been left behind. Stupid :witch:

So anyway, good luck to you all for your :bfp: this month!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies, 
Schmelly - masses of :dust: for this new cycle

I'm CD8 today - AF only hung about till late Friday tho, by Sat she was one! quite weird as she usually likes to keep mt company for at last 7 days (sometimes more) but then this whole last cycle has been odd so I guess thats just an extension of it!

Goiing to purchase CB OPK's tomorrow and some pre-seed and i'm set to go, no real idea as to when I'll O - what with Oing late last cycle but AF only being about for 4 days I think I may O early this month ..... brain fry! :dohh:

We have started the month quite positivly with :sex: although position logisitcs mean some seriously wasted :spermy: at the weekend *sorry TMI* :rofl:
Poor OH looked mortified when I exclaimed 'oh dear .. what a waste' :muaha:

Anyway enough of me .. how are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## SJK

count me in please xx


----------



## Lu28

I got my first peak on cbfm today so looks like I'm oving 2 days later than last month, on cd16. Roll on lots of bding today and tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance:

How's everyone else?


----------



## porkpie1981

Hi girls i think i may have had an implant bleed a few days ago(as ive never had spotting/bleeding a mid cycle but then im not long after a mc. I dont know what to think as it seem earlier for implation but ive hoping my early preg tests arrive tomorrow


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hi

Got a peak on my CBFM 21st and 22nd (CD14 & 15) which is much earlier for me, usually CD23/24 but on 1st course of Clomid so guessed things might be aloy different this month.

Hows everyone else getting on??


----------



## Farie

Hi lovelies, 
Apologies for nearly letting the thread die! TTC is obviously damaging my already pretty feeble brain :dohh:
Right, so ladies, CD10 for me  where you all at? :hugs:

Have just ordered my pre-seed (ok a little delayed this month but was waiting to be paid!:rofl:) have CB OPKs

Anyone already in the 2WW? How have the BDathons gone this month?

:dust: for you all


----------



## elmaxie

My pre-seed arrived today along with opk and early preg tests.

I had never heard of pre-seed before being on this forum...but cant hurt to try???

It was technically our 1st month ttc...but was a hasty last minute start so think we missed ovulation.

Had brownish spotting on Monday and period like cramps since. Am also soooo tired. 

So am now just waiting for :witch: or til I can test.

:hug:

Emma.xx


----------



## Lu28

I'm 1DPO now but not holding out too much hope for this cycle.

We bd 6 days before, 3 days before and 1 day before ov but it all went to pot yesterday (ov day) when DH found out that the job he was due to start next week has fallen through - neither of us are much in the mood of bding at the moment when we're trying to figure out how the hell we're going to pay the bills! Sort of wondering if we should stop ttc for a little while til things settle down.... :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## jolyn

I'm in the 2ww - been looking for this thread for ages - glad u found it. Bdathon is over, preseed is used up and I'm relaxing into the 2ww. Wish me luck - anyone joining me yet? x


----------



## Emsi76

Good luck ladies in your quests for Valentines babies.....You can do it!!!

Wishing you all so much :dust:

Have fun!


----------



## Lazy Leo

Farie said:


> Hi lovelies,
> Apologies for nearly letting the thread die! TTC is obviously damaging my already pretty feeble brain :dohh:
> Right, so ladies, CD10 for me  where you all at? :hugs:
> 
> Have just ordered my pre-seed (ok a little delayed this month but was waiting to be paid!:rofl:) have CB OPKs
> 
> Anyone already in the 2WW? How have the BDathons gone this month?
> 
> :dust: for you all

My tww is half way gone - I hate this bit, trying to decide if I should test or not. i bought First response 6 day early ones the other day but something is holding me back - prob'y the fact tht I'm not 10 dpo till tomorrow and I know the chance of false neg is so high before your due. :(


----------



## Farie

Lu - big hugs, so sorry to hear about Oh's job, fingers crossed he finds a different, better one ASAP :hugs::hugs:
Nic - stay strong, don't test to soon, we are all rooting for your :bfp: :dust: and huge :hug: for the wait
Jo - good luck :dust:
and to you all


----------



## jolyn

Ooh, r some of us near testing already? Yeah, let's hurry up and get some BFP's on this thread!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done Fairie - think i was having a senior moment earlier when i couldn't locate any of you guys! doh! - note to self, senior moment very worrying when only 32 years of age!:dohh:

I am CD13 - temping (don't really understand it) but for first time in 6 months i've succumbed to monitoring my CM (thanks Zita West). And lo and behold, CD13 and i swear to god i just had a patch of EWCM (ewwwww sorry!).:blush:

So maybe i will get my smiley face on my CB OPK tomorrow fingers crossed!

Downside have got runny nose, headache and very sore throat... one of my mental friends said getting sick around conception time is good as apparently it's easier for the egg to impant! ha ha ha now i'm grasping at straws!!!:rofl::rofl:

How many BFP were there in the last week when the server went down - MAN!!! very impressive... surely it's our turn soon??:hugs:


----------



## amapola

I'm 2DPO. this cycle is really strange, I always get sore boobs 5 to 7 days before AF,it's when I know :witch: is coming. I always thought it was the hormones if you dont get preg, but this time they started to be sore the same day of my POK. I'm confused because obviously there was not time for anything to happen! any ideas? I'm thinking maybe was so much BD, I bought pre-seed this month and we :sex: a lot! day before, same day and day after! lets hope there were enough :spermy: there to do a good job this month, leaving a day in between is not working so lets see if this way is better.


----------



## zinger

Today is CD18, we BDd, CFBM was at High, CM was indicative of O, attempting Shettles method of TTC DS, so... we should be testing on June 12th!!! Hoping for :bfp:.. february would also be awesome for us, the 5th anniversary of when we met (valentines day!). Good luck to all of us!


----------



## justme00

AF is due any day for me. I hope I get a BFP instead. Dh and I were both born in February so maybe thats a good sign? Goodluck everyone!


----------



## rachelle1975

I finally got a positive OPK after last months lack of ovulation


----------



## rachelle1975

I finally got a positive OPK after last months lack of ovulation!! I'm sooooooooo happy. I know, not even a BFP but i'm really chuffed.

Also have rotten cold now but bring on the BD! hubby is in for a busy weekend!!!xxx


----------



## jolyn

Yay for OV - get in there quick hun and catch that eggy, u can come join me in the 2ww then. 

Nothing much going on here apart from the temps starting their rockiness again.


----------



## rachelle1975

Jolyn - first month doing temps and i've been pretty consistent and low 36.02/36.07 and today 36.27 so went up a bit - OPK positive on the CB one and i will use the cheap ones this afternoon and maybe do the CB tomorrow just to see.

BD on CD12, not last night (too lurgy and poorly) but will give it a go tonight and probably tomorrow as well... maybe Sunday if i can still walk!!

So when will my ovulation with FF show a red cross??? confused!!

Come on month six.... give me a sticky bean please!!!


----------



## Loula

ff will do your crosshair lines about 3-4 days after sustained higher temps :) hth


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks Loula - first month using it just thought it might help although have been checking out my CM and that's been very helpful. x


----------



## Farie

hello ladies :hugs:

how you all doing this weekend? I'm stuck in work ... have been here since 7.30 and its still pretty manic!
Another -OPK this monring and CM is light and not at all creamy so I think O is a way off yet ... might not use another OPK tomorrow just cos i'll start running out before I even get near O! :rofl:
I really dislike this part of my cycle, not sure why but for me its worse than the 2WW. I feel like we should be Bding daily (not happening at all) and generally feel quite 'pressured'. Not sure why :dohh:
Once I start to get EWCM my sex drive goes up (physical/psycological?!?) and :sex: feels more spontanious. Nothing kills the mood quicker than feeling like we 'should' be BDing as O is 'approaching'.

Heyho .. i'm a weirdo!!

appologies for the rather glum sounding post, i'm not actually feeling glum, just a little 'out of sync' for some reason.


----------



## Loula

Morning all :)

Had a bit of jiggy again last night again, good old mish ( ugh!) my temps seem to be a little erratic, first temping cycle for about a year and am sure they were more steady pre-ov last time.. just waiting for that big rise to happen to tell me I oved!

Having trouble seeing what cm is doing with all this bding we are doing though! I usually rely on that so finding it strange


----------



## Beckic

hello girls,

got back from holiday yesterday desperate to get online and see how everyone was doing - and the server was down. Its been a nightmare - I didnt realize i was so addicted!!!!

While I was on hols I had brilliant EWCN (thankyou EPO) and got a positive OPK on wednesday CD13. we did it like rabbits from CD 9 till 13 and then - on CD14 when I was sure I was ovulating DH got sick from some bloomin seafood gumbo and couldnt perform. Just hoping that there was enough of his little soldiers up there swimming around to meet my egg. Want it soooooo much this month.

Keep telling myself that if it doesnt happen at least I will be able to drink on my birthday in June - but deep down i know its going to kill me - i really thought I would have a baby at 30.

Hope everyone is getting through the TWW. I am now in CD18 and not feeling any different.

Missed BnB sooo much.

Bx x x x


----------



## Loula

Bloody downtime argh! I only just got myself straight after the last one and felt caught up - and I am only new, must do older members heads in totally!!!

Fx bnb is here to stay this time!!

Well cd16 here - had a wee dip today, hopefully followed by a nice rise tmrw morning :happydance:

Still doing lots of bding - although yesterday we only did in the am ( just cos i felt like it! and then mr floppy paid a visit last night oops!) so need to hope that he doesnt visit again tonight *blush* or tomorrow!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey lovely ladies!

Well so much for my 'every other day' bit of :sex: - i've been poorly as!

Managed it last Wednesday then got positive OPK last Friday so :sex:on the Friday despite having a shocking cold... by Saturday it was really bad and i was wheezing like a good'un so no chance of me putting out at all! :sick:

Bit disappointing that we only really got 2 chances and now i have quite a lot of opaque CM so that's me done for this month.

What do you reckon my chances are eh???

Felt so ropey i wasn't really bothered at the weekend, just wanted to sleep!!

Anyway, i guess i'm 4DPO and i feel a bit gassy and that's about it... bring on the symptoms i say, just to turn me into a total loon!!!

if i'm honest i kinda think i missed the boat this month but good luck to all you guys!:hug: :dust:


----------



## Loula

morning all :)

cd 17 here, have now done bding 5 days in a row, once more tonight for good luck as oved I think.. well according to temp shift this am, ewcm and opk+

Once more and I can go to bed to sleep!

:happydance:


----------



## Farie

Hi girls, no +opk for me yet, not a lot of BDing at all as my horse hurt her leg on Saturday and xrays last hight show multiple fractures and bone chips :cry:
There is an outside chance (10%) that with very strong anti-biotics and lots of box rest (6 months plus) that it might heal, that's if she doesn't get an infected bone, her body doesn't reject the fragments and the major weight bearing bone isn't fractured. She may never be sound again. 
But to be honest it's really not looking good. I have had her for 6 years, she has been with me through thick and thin and got me through some really bad times, she's my girlie, she can be a baggage, but she's my baggage and I really thought I wouldn't loose her like this :cry:
I don't want to say goodbye to her.

So not a hugely cheerful farie today, we have also had to cancel paragliding (didn't want to be away if she was going to be ill, also I would be so worried about it I wouldn't have any fun)
TTC has kinda hit the back-burner, I've not O'd yet but in light of events that are likely to take place in the next few days I'm unlikely to want :sex: at all :dohh:

:dust: to you all and fingers crossed for lots of :bfp: this month, it will be cheering to think how many new lives have been started :dust:


----------



## Schmelly

Oh Farie...that's crap. I'm so sorry to hear your news. Lots of love and hugs coming your way 
:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## jolyn

Hello, how is everyone? Getting closer to the end of the 2ww now and getting anxious, loads of symptoms, but think it's my body playing tricks on me again xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh farie sorry thinks are so pants for you :-( Give the poor horsey a polo mint and carrot from me x

Well i'm really chuffed cos my fertility friend showed my coverline today and my temp went right up so i'm just hoping it stays up! it said we had a good chance of conceiving this month......... it's like being at school, i half expected to see 'must try harder' B- !!!!!


----------



## Lu28

Oh I'm sorry farie, that's awful. You must be gutted. Sending lots of :hugs: to you hon.

My thermometer has arrived so if its a BFN this month, I'll be temping next month - dying to know what all this coverline business is!! 6DPO and no symptoms but the one thing I have noticed is that after ov pretty much every month I get heavy tender bbs and absolutely nothing at all this month. Not sure if it's a sign or just a weird body thing!!


----------



## Loula

Farie I am sorry to hear that :( sending you lots of love right now xxx

I don't know wether to bd tonight too? what do you al think? chart link on my ticker.. have we covered it enough yet? 

Hubby wasn't particularly enthusiastic last night, had to resort to dirty talk!! I really CBA to do all that again tonight, I know it's easier for me, I can jsut lie there and think of Scotland if I wish, but its very hard ( no pun intended!!) to get someone in the mood when you really don't feel like it yoursefl!!
Oh i will try my best to, if I don't fall this month I would kick myself for not doing that extra day *rollseyes*


----------



## Loula

needn't have worried lol, hubby got me when he came in from work, so wooo thats us done now for this fertile window I think, back to sex when we want to :happydance:


----------



## happy&healthy

Can I join you guys? I want a Feb baby so bad and so does hubby. I'll be testing on Sunday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Lu28

Course you can join happy&healthy, the more the merrier! You on for the testathalon on Sunday?


----------



## happy&healthy

Lu28 said:


> Course you can join happy&healthy, the more the merrier! You on for the testathalon on Sunday?

You betcha!


----------



## Loula

welcome aboard happy&healthy :)


----------



## rachelle1975

So when is the testathon? this Sunday?
I'll only be 9DPO so not sure if it's worth me doing it.

How's the 2ww going for everyone - any symptom spotting??

At the risk of sounding gross so close to lunchtime... what is your CM like after you have ovulated normally? I only ask as i'm sure i'm normally a bit drier and i feel quite wet - when i go to the loo there is a lot of creamy CM there??

Some slight cramping this morning but other than that all good!


----------



## Farie

Hehe .. at this rate I won't have even O'd by sunday!!!


----------



## Loula

I won't be testing, not due on till 19th so no point lol

Rosh - creamy cm can be a sign of pregnancy, Could also be a sign of thrush though lol! After OV i am dry for a bout a week/week and a half, then get a bit of watery stuff prior to AF starting most times.


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks Loula - no itching so hopefully not thrust! ha ha ha - classy girl me!

Well i wonder... must admit i am pretty sure that i'm normally a bit dry and then just before i start to get CM. 

This time it's not absolutely loads but it's plenty so i'm just wondering.

Ha ha - i'm prob sending myself mad and it's like this every month! i've just never paid enough attention before!!!!xx


----------



## Beckic

Farie said:


> Hi girls, no +opk for me yet, not a lot of BDing at all as my horse hurt her leg on Saturday and xrays last hight show multiple fractures and bone chips :cry:
> There is an outside chance (10%) that with very strong anti-biotics and lots of box rest (6 months plus) that it might heal, that's if she doesn't get an infected bone, her body doesn't reject the fragments and the major weight bearing bone isn't fractured. She may never be sound again.
> But to be honest it's really not looking good. I have had her for 6 years, she has been with me through thick and thin and got me through some really bad times, she's my girlie, she can be a baggage, but she's my baggage and I really thought I wouldn't loose her like this :cry:
> I don't want to say goodbye to her.
> 
> So not a hugely cheerful farie today, we have also had to cancel paragliding (didn't want to be away if she was going to be ill, also I would be so worried about it I wouldn't have any fun)
> TTC has kinda hit the back-burner, I've not O'd yet but in light of events that are likely to take place in the next few days I'm unlikely to want :sex: at all :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to you all and fingers crossed for lots of :bfp: this month, it will be cheering to think how many new lives have been started :dust:

So so sorry Farie - that is heartbreaking.

Sending you lots of hugs.

Bx x :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

rachelle1975 said:


> Thanks Loula - no itching so hopefully not thrust! ha ha ha - classy girl me!
> 
> Well i wonder... must admit i am pretty sure that i'm normally a bit dry and then just before i start to get CM.
> 
> This time it's not absolutely loads but it's plenty so i'm just wondering.
> 
> Ha ha - i'm prob sending myself mad and it's like this every month! i've just never paid enough attention before!!!!xx

I always have loads of creamy CM till day 21 then completely dry till AF - I always hope every month that i dont dry up cos lots of girls with their BFP's have said theirs didnt - so crossing fingers that this is a good sign for you.

Bx x


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your lovely words, sadly I think my girlie will be PTS at the weekend, hopefully stood in the sunshine with the people who love her and lot's of treats :cry:

CD16 today, no real CM to speak of, no O pains and TBH I'm so preoccupied I doubt I'd notice anyway!
Hoping to get some BDing in over the next couple of days - I have one OPK left so will use that tomorrow morning! Hopefully get a +
Think I'm due to O over the next 4 days so will try to send some :spermy: up to meet the egg but not really excited about it at the moment.

Good luck to you all in the 2WW!! Lots of :bfp: over the weekend please!


----------



## Loula

oh Farie :( that's so sad, but I hope you get what you want for her, a lovely send off ( hmm that sounds weird but you know what I mean I hope? )


----------



## happy&healthy

Well, I don't feel like I could be pregnant anymore. I feel like AF is going to show. Anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## Lu28

Oh Farie, I'm so sorry hon. We're all here for you xxx :hug:


----------



## Loula

Morning ladies

cd19 here and my temp just went whoosh! am 3dpo ( according to me, have yet to get my crosshairs on FF)

Isn't it a bit strange to have such a high temp so early on in the LP? Is it because it was a hot day yesterday 27c and might be today too and so I am just hot?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

So sorry Farie - how are you doing today?

Loula - what sort of woosh?? I love charts - sooooooooooo excited when FF showed crosshairs 4dpo!! ha ha - easily pleased! I'm 6DPO and i've had 6 temps above coverline - my temp today was 36.58.

So hopefuly but in the same way not holding out much hope you know - 6 months and i'm starting to get frustrated!!!!! aaarrgghhhh!

So is anyone testing this w/e? I'm working all weekend, have 10 shifts in a row! AF is due on 13th! xx


----------



## Loula

Rosh, you can click my ticker, it'll take you to my chart :) I'm not testing in the Testahon as it's far far too early lol, I might sneal an early test in on 15th June ( Fathers Day) but am not due till 19th ( my brithday!!)

I have a hospital appt tomorrow with Gynae to discuss next step - I am not leaving without either a referal on to next stage, some meds, some treatment/tests booked, anything! They like fobbing you off and saying oh well, give it another 6 months, no I WON'T! That will take us to 3 years TTC!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Loula - so have they run tests already and given you the results in the last few years then?

Cripes if i have to wait 3 years my eggs will be fossilised not fertilised!!!

I'm kinda too frightened to test anyway - last month i did 1 stick and that was it. I tend to know a few days before that AF is coming and i don't really wanna get my hopes up too much.

Having said that - several of my friends got 'flu like' symptoms when they fell pg. Now i had a snotty nose and cough which had all but cleared up yesterday (apart from sounding like Lilly Savage). Now today i have bad head, snotty nose and feel like death. Ooooh dare to dream!!!!


----------



## Loula

Lol, you don't get hayfever do you? Mine has started up a little again with the weather getting better, my eyes are sore!

Yeah I have been having tests for a year all returning normal.


----------



## rachelle1975

I think it's prob more frustrating knowing that there is nothing is wrong as you can't fix it eh? Do you think they might consider fertility options this time?

As for hayfever - nope! I just feel deathly like i need my bed. I'm freezing too! Gotta make a hello kitty b'day cake for a friend tonight though so might just do half and then flake out!x


----------



## Loula

I have no idea what to ask for tbh lol! I just know I am not leaving without SOMETHING!!! I agree its great nothing is wrong, but then you think at least if it is something fixable then you can fix it and go ahead. Yeah I know it's not as easy as that, otherwise this board would be empty!


----------



## Loula

Another high temp today, and it's not hot or anything and I am not ill either, oooh this might be a sign, or maybe not it's still far too early I feel for a huge temp rise to mean anything?
Off to the hosp for 11.55am and if you hear a news item later about a woman in Scotland chaining herself to her consultants desk, that'll be me, I am not leaving without some help promised!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Morning!!

Okay right i'm totally mental and haven't felt like this for a couple of months BUT.... i kinda feel that i might be pregnant??:baby:

My temps are still rising - they had gradually risen after ovulation by 0.02 degrees each day but today they went up by 0.7. I've got quite a bit of cramping and aching like AF but not as bad and i feel bloated. My womb feels almost heavy?? I was almost over my cold and it kinda reversed yesterday and i feel knackered. :sleep:
Also i've still got creamy CM and i feel quite damp and have done since ovulation.......................:blush:

Am i mental or what? At least i've not imagined feeling sick or having metal mouth this month! i obviously fancied a change!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Beckic

Your symptons sound fantastic Rachelle - hope this is it for you!!!

Crossing everythign for you.

Bx x x :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Bless you Beck - i'm probably delusional from this fluey lurgy i've got but hey, if it keeps me slightly (in)sane for a bit i don't mind!!!x


----------



## Loula

fx it's not the flu thing.. can you link us to your chart?


----------



## rachelle1975

can't link it at work - it's all blocked!! my temp has been fine though - no spikes re going up and feeling ill - just gradual rise now for 7 days in a row... oooh it'd be nice to get a BFP but if i don't then i've got a nice bottle of vino with my name on it!


----------



## jolyn

Faint :bfp alert!!!!! Not getting excited yet cos of last month, but faint :bfp: - gonna test in the testathon tomorrow to confirm it if it gets darker.

(secret :happydance:)


----------



## Lu28

I was just on your journal Jolyn, saw the second line!!! At least we should get some good news on Sunday! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies ..... still waitng to O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to you all and jo - really hope this is it for you


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys - 8DPO and still have creamy CM - was sooooooooo tired yesterday i flaked at 9pm. Anyway have attached my FF chart as couldn't add it to signature for some strange reason... big temp spike today - normal???
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20ab5a


----------



## jolyn

Wow - rach ur chart looks great and the creamy CM is something I've had since a few days after OV - and loads of it too - def feeling a bfp coming ur way :hugs:


----------



## Loula

oh good you got a link to your chart up, it look promising, but then all charts look promising to me lol am still a relative beginner.

Hey Jolyn can you cast your expert eye over mine please, and rub it with your babydust while you are in there :) very pleased for you :happydance:

Well I didn't check in yday as we went to the Isle of Skye for the day ( beautiful, stunning scenery!) temps still good ( apart from ydays which is open o as I woke up half the night tut tut)

Hope everyones ok :)


----------



## jolyn

ur temps r looking great loula - the next few days they should stay up high, then hopefully continue to be high until u get ur :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks guys - i posted a query on the technical page as i can't put the link on my signature for some strange reason?? I seem to have a lot of CM and have not had a single dry spell since straight after AF??

Used one of those early cheapies this morning but BFN - i have 2 cheapies left, 2 sainsburys and 4 CB... overkill?? 

Am i total anal if i do the cheapies on 10DPO and 11DPO then upgrade to the big guns... or would you just wait???

Last month i was indifferent but this month its making my head hurt!!

Fingers crossed for all of us guys!! xxxx


----------



## jolyn

Hey hun, I have used the cheapies until I see something then confirm with the more expensive ones, but up 2 u - if u have more faith in the others, give them a shot. Think too early prob at 10DPO, but after that u may get faint lines if bfp, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Loula

I would wait till at least 14dpo and then use the cheapies, and save the big guns for confirming it if I got lines on cheapies.

Hope that helps lol

Thanks Jolyn, I am quite surprised my temps are so high tbh, they sure weren't the last time I temped and that was in high summer heatwave, seems odd to me to be so high so soon. Hope you rubbed it by the way!


----------



## rachelle1975

okay i'll resist the urge to POAS! i always get spotting 2-3 days before AF so to be honest my CM should change colour Monday/Tuesday if AF is coming - fingers crossed eh?xx


----------



## icculcaz

im in this month.... :) testing next week. 16/17th june


----------



## Loula

Morning ladies, how are we all today? Ready to face another week?


----------



## Beckic

AF not due till Friday and its only Monday - the wait is killing me!!!!
Hows everyone else doin?

Bx x x :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Morning Loula!!

Anyone heard how Farie is doing re her horsey?

I am doing okay - got my ticker loaded up (thank you wobbles) so now i'm raring to go!

Feeling very tired and still having a lot of creamy and ewcm - more than a few days ago and so i'm trying NOT to read too much into it - especially as AF is due Friday 13th as well.

Anyway, the wait is nearly over as i should get spotting tomorrow if i am due... fingers toes and legs crossed to everyone!! bring on my valentine baby purleeeeaassee!!:hug:


----------



## Loula

chart looking good Rosh :) had a good weekend? all that CM sounds a good sign!

Hi Beckic - not seen you about much, you ok? had a good weekend?

We went on a day trip to the Isle of Skye and it was sooooo hot! I was sitting on the harbour wall eating a vanilla and tablet ( a kind of scottish fudge) icecream, yummy! Was nice to be off and doing something instead of wasting a weekend slobbing at home. 
We are going on another trip that way in 2 weeks, but stopping just short of Skye this time, then going on a wildlife boat ride in a glass bottomed boat, around the Isles.


----------



## Farie

Thank you for your thoughts, my princess was put to sleep at 10.42 this morning, I held her and she went down instantly, quietly and with dignity. I held her head and said good by for the last time.
I will miss that horse so very much :cry:

TTC wise we did manage to squeeze a little BD session in last night, but since Ive has no real EWCM I have NO idea when I O'd .... so perhaps best that I write this month off!


----------



## jolyn

Well I am having a true valentine baby - I'll be due 14th Feb! Very cool cos my birthday is 11th and DH 13th! Starting to sink in a bit now. For those of in the 2ww I've posted my symptoms in my journal. Good luck to all my cycle buddies - can't wait to see u in the 1st tri very soon :hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

Hey Farie,

So sorry again that you had to lose her. I'm glad she had a dignified and peaceful send off.

Thinking of you xxx

:hug:


----------



## Loula

oh Farie :(

I hope you are all ok?

Jolyn, we're right behind you, save a seat on the 1st tri sofa for us please!


----------



## Farie

jolyn said:


> Well I am having a true valentine baby - I'll be due 14th Feb! Very cool cos my birthday is 11th and DH 13th! Starting to sink in a bit now. For those of in the 2ww I've posted my symptoms in my journal. Good luck to all my cycle buddies - can't wait to see u in the 1st tri very soon :hugs:

CONGRATS so pleased for you!


----------



## Loula

woooo we slipped off onto the 2nd page then!! shock horror!

Farie, how are you doing today? I'd love to see some piccies of your beloved horse if you are upto that? :hug:

How is everyone today? I dreamt I was pregnant, it was lovely, then I woke up boohoo!

I'm away out this morning for coffee with girls from another forum I use, so just jumping on for a nose before I go, can't do without my fix!

I had that burning, swelling furnace feeling again in bed last night. I am trying so hard to tell myself I am imagining/procuring this but I am certin I am not. Every day for last say 4-5 days I have had this feeling at some point in the day.


----------



## Lu28

Feeling impatient at this stage! Stll no AF, had light brown cm yesterday and again today but no AF - I never have this kind of thing before AF.

Temp has gone from 36.78 yesterday to 36.44 today (after using the temp adjuster thing because I woke really early!) so I'm guessing AF will show her horrible face today :hissy:

I probably shouldn't pay much attention to the temps seeng as I have only been doing it a few days and don't have a whole cycle to look at but that kind of drop can't be good


----------



## Beckic

Farie said:


> Thank you for your thoughts, my princess was put to sleep at 10.42 this morning, I held her and she went down instantly, quietly and with dignity. I held her head and said good by for the last time.
> I will miss that horse so very much :cry:
> 
> So so so sorry sweetheart - I cant imgaine how heartbreaking it was to actually have to hold her - I had to send my Mum in with my dog when he got put to sleep beacuse I just couldnt do it. You are really brave.
> 
> Really really really hope that it happens this month for you - you really deserve it - and you know what they say about how it always happens when you arent expecting it.
> 
> Bx x x :hug::hug:


----------



## Beckic

Loula - I am sooo jealous of your 'furnace ' feeling - this must be it for you!!!
Rachelle - sounds like its a BFP for you to!!!


My month has been really weird - which I am putting down to the vitb6 I started taking this cycle.
My boobs have been sore since OV - when usually they stop from CD 22 and I have been completely dry since OV which is really strange for me. 
Its the first time in two years that I have had anything different happen in my cycle - so whilst I know for sure it is just the vitb6 increasing my progesterone - there is a tiny part of me clinging onto the hope that I've mangaed it this month.
I usually start spotting 1/2 days before AF arrives - which is why I have started taking the vitb6 - and the stupid thing is that although I want the vitb6 to have worked and not to start spotting tomorrow/Thursday - that fact that I wont will increase my hope - right up until when AF probably will arrive on Friday in full flow. But then if I do start spotting I will be dissapointed that the vitamins havnt worked. I cant win!!! (well - I can if I get a BFP - but I cant let myself think like that!!).

Anyway - am v proud of you girls with your lovely sypmtons and will be even more proud when you get your BFP's this month.

Bx x x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hello lovely ladies!

Firstly - So sorry to hear about your horsey Farie. Animals are lovely but by god they tug at your heart strings when they can no longer be with us. Poor horsey and poor you i say so very big :hug:

Jolyn - excellent flipping news smashing stuff and yay! yay! yay! (can you tell i'm chuffed for you!) :happydance:

As for me - well so tired yesterday in the afternoon i nodded off on the train home and put myself to bed at 8. I was willing to sacrifice dinner so i could sleep!

Tired again today, still lots of creamy CM and no spotting as yet... oh and peeing quite a bit. So who knows... i'm hoping feeling knackered is a good thing!!! :happydance:


----------



## Loula

felt queasy for a while today......

Becki thanks for your good wishes but I doubt it - it'll all be my mind playing tricks on me - 2.5yrs now there enough and have long since given up hope tbh!

Your vitb6 - it might take a while to get into your system and make a difference though?


----------



## Loula

rosh, sleeping is a good sign ;) I remember well with my first (17 years ago!! eeekkkkk!) I would come in and just flop and that would be it till next am. ( and I wonder why my Nan spotted I was pg b4 I was ready to come clean hmmm ;) )

I've been sleeping int he day too, but then if I am bored or a bit down, I just go to bed anyway, so I can't really say it's a symptom - although normally if I sleep in the day I will be up till about 2am, and have been still tired and dropping off ok at bedtime, so hey who knows?!

I've been out with friends this morning and looking at 3 liccle ickle bubbas awwww, so so cute, one was cloth nappied and had a big bum and she looked like a bean bag bless her!


----------



## Schmelly

Some promising symptoms from you girls!!! Good luck to you all...I want to hear lots of BFPs from you!!!

:hug:


----------



## Loula

hey schmelly, how are you going?


----------



## KatienSam

iv just started the 2WW, already getting anxious!!!


----------



## Loula

hi there, welcome aboard :) when are you due on or testing?


----------



## KatienSam

i think I will test on 24th but im sure i will be symptom spotting for the next 14 days anyway and will give in to the test calling me from the draw!!!

The last 5 months i have convinced myself im going to be PG!!!

We need a big green light in our belybutton when we conceive!!!


----------



## Loula

well I am a bit before you Katie ( or is it sam??) but going to test a few days early ( due 19th) on fathers day this sunday, just because it would be lovely :) if I get a line of any description on my internet cheapies, I'll nip to the shops on pretense of getting sunday papers, grab a digital ( or somthing that my hubby can clearly understand!!) and a daddy card awwww.


----------



## Farie

CD22 for me, BD's this morning for the sheer fun of it! No idea when I O'd as I ran out of OPKs! not holding out any hope for this month, just trying to get back on track and pick myself up.

Feeling better today, less tearful and OH has been amazing, he is making me a vid of my girlie for when I'm less emotional!
Here are some pics of her fit and well for those who are interested - they bring back some very good memories

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/aimeeallee/allee/DSC_0067.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/aimeeallee/allee/allejumping.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/aimeeallee/allee/DSC_0332.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/aimeeallee/allee/DSC_0289.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/aimeeallee/allee/DSC_0320.jpg
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h159/aimeeallee/allee/DSC_0149.jpg
apologies for the overload


----------



## Lu28

She's beautiful farie, hope you're feeling a little better xxx


----------



## Schmelly

Loula said:


> hey schmelly, how are you going?

Hey Loula, thanks for asking! I'm OK thanks, although I've pretty much decided this won't be my month. Haven't been BDing as we should and I have know idea if/when I o'd, or if it's still to come. Just been a bit tired of it all and couldn't be bothered to try so hard this month. Needed not to stress about it for a while, then I'll hopefully be ready to go for it with all guns blazing next month! No doubt I'll still be symptom-spotting though :blush:

I've got my fingers crossed for you though! Hope your furnace-belly is a good sign :hugs:


----------



## Schmelly

Farie...she's gorgeous. Thanks for posting the pics. Hope you start to feel a bit brighter soon :hug:


----------



## Farie

Schmelly - hey chick :hugs: know exactly what you mean about this month 'can't be bothered' I am exactly the same, cannot work out when I O'd, CM is all over the place and very sparse and generally this month has been a right palava! Oh well .. roll on Af and a new start for July
Huge hugs :hugs:
Lu - thank you, feeling better today, not so tearful and generally brighter in myself (although prone to crying at the slightest provocation! although maybe that's not new :rofl:) How you feeling honey?
Loula - fingers crossed for you :hugs:
Rachelle - any symptoms?
Beckic - ?
Katie - welcome!
Dee - any news?


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Farie - horsey pics are lovely - who is the hot chick on the horse tho??? he he he:happydance::happydance:

Symptoms... well my goodness my brain is going mental this month!! 

You asked for it....

6-7DPO i had crampy AF twinges, plenty of CM

8DPO - tender boobies, constipation, tiredness and cramps.. shall i test? oh yes test you nutter - BFN what a surprise! - Plenty of CM:blush:

9DPO - give it a go again you loon.. go on get up at 5am and keep yourself awake cos you are busting so bad for a wee but you think if you don't test FMU it might not show... then lay in bed for an hour waiting for alarm to go off...... upset tum and gas (nice!!) Plenty of CM:blush:

10DPO - decided sleep was better than POAS and a ridiculously early point in my cycle - cramps, upset tum and so tired i fell asleep on the train (drooling in public - how lovely) and then i went to bed at 8pm and had 10 hours kip!! Plenty of CM!

11DPO - tired, lower back pain and still got plenty of CM!

My temps have all been high above my coverline and i have not been gobi desert (sorry) at all.. bizarrely.

Not trying to get too excited but normally spot 3 days before AF - today nothing. I hope the spotting stays away. Always spot before AF so first sign of that and i'm out!!

Bet you are real glad you asked now - war and bloody peace!!! that'll learn ya!:hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

ooh i've just noticed we are in 'cycle buddies' now... very la de da!!


----------



## Farie

Good luck R - love the war and peace! Great symptoms and I so hope this is your month :hugs:

*does a little dance .. I'm a hot chick .... :happydance:*


----------



## Loula

Rosh - yeah I asked for us to be moved to our rightful home :D thanks modbods!

Farie, thank you for posting some photos of your horse, absolutely gorgeous, I have a soft spot for greys. Is that you on board?

Symptoms - got twinges again and burning type feeling again! I don't know why I am bothering to even report these as symptoms as I know I won't be pg, just can't see it ever happening at this rate..


----------



## rachelle1975

So when are we all testing??

I know i'm a total wally testing 8dpo and 9dpo - i didn't expect any sort of positive but when i hit 10dpo i was too scared to test!!!

So AF is due on Friday and for once i'm kinda thinking of just chilling with it... if i don't get spotting it's all good but i might wait till Friday? I have 7 tests ready to go!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Farie

Loula said:


> Farie, thank you for posting some photos of your horse, absolutely gorgeous, I have a soft spot for greys. Is that you on board?

Yup, me on top. When I got her she was a proper iron grey, but faded over the years! They all do but its such a shame! The 1st pic was from about 4 years ago and she was darker and I was thinner back then!


----------



## Loula

rachelle1975 said:


> So when are we all testing??
> 
> I know i'm a total wally testing 8dpo and 9dpo - i didn't expect any sort of positive but when i hit 10dpo i was too scared to test!!!
> 
> So AF is due on Friday and for once i'm kinda thinking of just chilling with it... if i don't get spotting it's all good but i might wait till Friday? I have 7 tests ready to go!:rofl::rofl:

why not hold off till SUnday if no AF then you can give your OH a lovely fathers day gift? Thats what I am doing, testing a few days early just in case!


----------



## Loula

Farie said:


> Yup, me on top. When I got her she was a proper iron grey, but faded over the years! They all do but its such a shame! The 1st pic was from about 4 years ago and she was darker and I was thinner back then!

oooh iron grey is my absolute favourite!


----------



## Loula

Morning my pretties :D

How are you all today? Any lovely symptoms to report?? 

I had cramps in bed again last night and it was not v comfortable lying on my tummy, now I KNOW this must be in my imagination because even if I were pg I am sure that in prev pg that didn't happen for a good few weeks.

So it's official - the only symptom I have is imaginary ones!!!

Going for my cd21 today ( but cd25 for me due to cycle)


----------



## rachelle1975

I thought father's day was next weekend?? crap!

As for symptoms.

arse :hissy:
bottoms :hissy:
buttocks :hissy:
a bit more ass. :hissy:

last night just before bed when i check my cm i was spotting.
this morning i had quite a bit of pink spotting and i did hpt and it was neg. :cry:

lots of tears, feel like a total loser. don't worry, the self pity will be gone as soon as i get some chocolate in me and then i'll be full of positive fizzy beans for next month. it's still ass though. :hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

rachelle1975 said:


> I thought father's day was next weekend?? crap!
> 
> As for symptoms.
> 
> arse :hissy:
> bottoms :hissy:
> buttocks :hissy:
> a bit more ass. :hissy:
> 
> last night just before bed when i check my cm i was spotting.
> this morning i had quite a bit of pink spotting and i did hpt and it was neg. :cry:
> 
> lots of tears, feel like a total loser. don't worry, the self pity will be gone as soon as i get some chocolate in me and then i'll be full of positive fizzy beans for next month. it's still ass though. :hug:

:hugs: I was soooo sure i was preggers to due to having what i thought could have been an implanation bleed but i wasnt so dont feel bad.:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Thanks porkpie - just full of self pity as was so hopefully i wouldn't go to 7 months of TTC but there you go!x


----------



## Beckic

Hello

rachelle - so so sorry she got you - fingers crossed that next month is your month - spoil yourself with a bottle of rose, chocolate and retail therapy - always helps me. Thinking of you.:hugs:

Farie - your horse was beautiful - I havnt ridden for about a year and its really made me want to get back in the saddle so to speak. Hope you are feeling better about everything and are able to look at the photos and remember good times. Really hope that it happens for you this month - you deserve it.

Loula - when you say going for cd21 - do you mean blood tests? if so - hope it goes well. Hows your furnace feeling today.

I am on cd27 - boobs still hurt and getting slightly more cm - but still putting it down to the vitb6 rather than a chance of a BFP. If the vitb6 does its job i shouldnt get any spotting this month and should get AF on friday - but stupidly getting hopes up everytime i go to the loo and the spotting I know isnt going to come (cos Ive been taking the vitamins) hasnt come - if that makes any sense at all!!
Will test on friday morning anyway just in case if no spotting as I am going for a weekend away without my OH and would love to have good news before I go - but then am getting ahead of myself cos KNOW it isnt going to happen!!Agghhhhh I hate these last few days.

Bx x x:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Self pity was short lived - didn't manage the chocolate yet!

Have decided to join weight watchers tonight. Put on a stone since starting TTC - each month i'm comfort eating!!

Anyway, my chub is the one thing i can take control of so bring on a March baby please Mr Stork!! x


----------



## Beckic

I love weight watchers - got down to 7 1/2 stone for my wedding with it - all the veggies are completly free of points - so you can loose weight and give the March baby you ARE going to conceive next month lots of vitamins.

Bx x:hugs:


----------



## Loula

I do Slimming World Rosh, it's the only one recommended for expectant and nursing mothers by the royal college of midwives.

Are you sure AF is on the way? it's not over till the old :witch: sings you know xx

Becki, yup. progesterone test as it was low at 27 and has to be over 30 ( I thought he said 40 but others have convinced me he said 30!) so had it repeated and if it's still low I'll be going on to Clomid eek! I have to phone up on Friday afternoon for the results.

Furnace - been busy all day not had any quiet time to relax and concentrate till now so not really noticed anything...


TMI!!!!


except I met hubby for lunch, went for a pee after and was having a lovely pee, minding my own business when my bottom exploded out of nowhere, no cramps, no pain, no uh oh! feeling.

How strange!


----------



## rachelle1975

Loula said:


> I do Slimming World Rosh, it's the only one recommended for expectant and nursing mothers by the royal college of midwives.
> 
> Are you sure AF is on the way? it's not over till the old :witch: sings you know xx

Have done SW before but the whole 'eat as much as you like' i took to heart! ha ha ha! WW now do a similar no count diet where you can eat unlimited 'healthy' foods. I figure now i will start doing the count diet and then we shall see what happens WHEN i get my :bfp: - i will never be one to follow a strict diet when i have another person to think about TRUST ME!!

As for AF - well i have dreadful bottom trumps (bit like your explosion!) and spotting has stopped but i always get spotting before my period and HPT was negative this morning. I think it is very doubtful so i'll just expect AF Friday morning when i awake at 6am!! :hug:


----------



## Loula

oh dear another explosion!

I assume my temp might be rather high tomorrow, so someone remind me that it'll only be because of this!!

forgot to say I did a sneaky hpt today, :bfn: 3rd pee of the day lol, don't know why I bothered really!! far too early too, so bascially just wasted a test lol


----------



## rachelle1975

my temp is still high too - thought it might have dropped.
I presume your explosions are trumps and nothing more 'accidental'????!!!!


----------



## Farie

You girls crack me up!
Rosh - fingers crossed for you that AF stays away :hugs:
Loula - so hope this is it for you 
Beckic - go for it, I'm not getting a new one till we are out in NZ and I'm missing it already, had a nice look through her pics last night and had a cry, but felt better for it. Couldn't live without my horses, got a friend youngster to 'play' with over the summer.
Schmelly - how you doing?
Dee - you?

CD23 for me today, and CM has increased so I think I may have O'd - very very late! but we BD'd this morning too so there might be an outside (flying pig kinda) chance this month. Maybe ...


----------



## Schmelly

Thanks Farie...reckon it's flying pigs for me too this month, and they probably only have one wing each so are just flying round in circles! But that's ok, because it was a conscious decision not to try too hard, so I'm feeling surprisingly good! :happydance:

Mind you..still symptom-spotting though!!! Have no idea when or if I ov'd, and haven't been ttc particularly........................guess it's become a habit! :dohh:

So sorry you're missing your horse. I'm glad it helped to have a good weep over the pics. Sometimes that's just what you need. :hugs:


----------



## Loula

rachelle1975 said:


> my temp is still high too - thought it might have dropped.
> I presume your explosions are trumps and nothing more 'accidental'????!!!!

not of the trumps kind no!! :cry: the full on EXPLOSION! kind :(

:rofl:

I know I haven't eaten anything dodgy, unless its my own cooking ;) and no-one I know has been ill...


----------



## Schmelly

Loula said:


> not of the trumps kind no!! :cry: the full on EXPLOSION! kind :(
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I know I haven't eaten anything dodgy, unless its my own cooking ;) and no-one I know has been ill...

You poor thing. I have IBS and know how draining it can be (excuse my choice of words!). I hope it's for a good reason!

Hope you feel better soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## Loula

*chuckles*

Hey do you all like my new siggy thingummy? The 2009 one was just depressing me!


----------



## Loula

Nausea!


----------



## Beckic

Hope you arent feeling too bad?? - but v excited for you!!! Sounds stupid to be congratulating you on feeling sick - but really hope this is it for you. I once had a dream in which a midwife told me to look out for sickness and diarrhea in the TWW - for some stupid reason I have always really believed it - and now it maybe true for you!!!!

Bx x x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Morning girls!

That's very true - upset tummy can be a sign...ooooh loula your bottom explosions could be the sign of something more than dodgy cooking!!!:rofl::rofl:

AF is due tomorrow - quite a bit of spotting yesterday but nothing since early evening. I am 99.9% positive that the spotting is a symptom of :witch: coming as it's very normal for me. The remaining 0.01% is me thinking i may have been vigorous when i checked my cervix (nails are a little long) and that may have caused the spotting... apparently when you are PG your cervix is engorged with blood and even sex can cause spotting. So in Rachelle la la land its all good in the hood.

Joined weight watchers last night too and off for a run this arvo when the rain stops!!

Sooooooooo anymore symptoms of Valentine's babies yet??:hug:


----------



## Loula

I feel better now, was on the verge of calling my mindees parents and saying not to come today, but they were late themselves and I felt a lot better by 8am! 
Silly question alert - 

What does heartburn feel like??
My temp was not especially high this morning, with diarrohea and nausea I would have expected to have had a bit of a temp tbh - if it's caused by illness that is ;)

Eta - sitting here surfing and getting little niggly twinges, not cramps but kind of pinches? pulls?


----------



## rachelle1975

discomfort in the middle of your chest above your diaphragm. sometimes feel like you have a lump stuck there like you swallowed some food in a funny way??
so not tempted to test yet ;-)


----------



## Loula

well thats what I had this morning, like as you say a big lump or a huge bubble of gas maybe, that kind of feeling and it hurt :(

I#ve been in bed most of the day, I think it's just a bug lol only just had something to eat just now.


Any sign of :witch: Rosh?


----------



## Farie

Well, I have 7 days to go but appear to have spotting :cry:
GO AWAY AF!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

AF is a bit odd - not due till tomorrow....but

*****WARNING!!!!******************************

I always spot a couple of days before and it's usually old blood. Well yesterday and today have had bright pink spotting for a couple of hours and a lot of stringy brown CM which is just very out of the ordinary and i feel a bit ropey. Feel bloated and have shocking gas... poor hubby.

AF will be here first thing in the morning - just not liking what is going on at the moment you know?

How's everyone else doing?xx


----------



## Schmelly

Rachelle...are you sure it's AF?

Loula...I've got my fingers crossed that it's :baby: not a nasty bug :hissy:

Farie...it's not over till the fat :witch: sings, remember! Could be implantation?
:hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Schmelly how's things?

Well it's pretty typical - getting the spotting a couple of days before AF, its just not normally pink.

We shall see tomorrow, 99.9% sure it is and just want day 1 over and done with since i'm always in agony for the first day. 

Thank god i'm off work, can lay on the sofa feeling sorry for myself!!!


----------



## Schmelly

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey Schmelly how's things?
> 
> Well it's pretty typical - getting the spotting a couple of days before AF, its just not normally pink.
> 
> We shall see tomorrow, 99.9% sure it is and just want day 1 over and done with since i'm always in agony for the first day.
> 
> Thank god i'm off work, can lay on the sofa feeling sorry for myself!!!

I'm good thanks...ready to go to town in the July cycle!

I've got my fingers crossed for you! If she gets you, make sure you take lots of chocolate to that sofa, together with a nice cuppa and a good film!!! :hug:


----------



## Loula

Farie - do you normally spot b4 AF? If not then this could be a good sign?
Rosh - it's also a good sign for you that it isn't normal I would have thought?
Schmelly - good luck! are you going to try anything new?

As for me, the sore boobs have kicked in - I don't get it every cycle, and it's usually about now if I do, although once or twice have had it since ov. I wonder if the months I don't get sore boobs are months I am not oving? I didn't get them last month I am certain.. well tmrw I will know for deff if I ovulated as getting my progesterone results :happydance: and its a win win really, if I oved, yay! if I didn't then I'll be going onto Clomid yay!


----------



## rachelle1975

Fingers crossed for the results Loula - hope you get the result you want and it all goes okay. Clomid is good stuff - my friend had no joy for 4 years - now she has a gorgeous little 2 year old and is due to give birth to her second in August! hurrah!

As for me - well i joined weight watchers yesterday so there will be no chocolate but i shall go for run instead! ha ha ha sooooooooooooooooo not the same as chocolate!


----------



## Farie

I usually get some spotting, but not usually till CD29/30ish ... heyho my bodies setting out to confuse me *again*
I have had cycles as short as 26 days so it could just be AF coming early :dohh:


----------



## rachelle1975

or it could be a BFP for you!! it's only right that one of us gets our valentines baby. IT'S THE LAW YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## Loula

oh yes at least one of us has to!!


----------



## rachelle1975

I will happily forsake mine this month for you Loula - providing you sprinkle the dust in BUCKET LOADS on me please!


----------



## Loula

oh bless you xx

Well I cried last night at Heroes.. hmmm....!

Sore boobs were a PITA in bed, as I sleep on my front was like sleeping on watermelons lol anyway, no nausea or heartburn this morning so far. Had a few twinges in my cervix though lol

omg just watching the news and someone has brought out high heeled shoes for babies, whatever next?!


----------



## rachelle1975

High heeled shoes for babies??? dear god! i'd have to share my wardrobe and i THINK NOT!!!

Well i am definitely out as AF is here.

Woke up at 6am and had no cramps and i was secretly sooooooooooo hoping but no, cramping now so that's me done. Bizarrely my temp never dropped??? I've gone from 36.02 to 36.80 this cycle and i'm still 36.62 this morning?? Who knows!!

Good luck girls!


----------



## Schmelly

Sorry she got you Rachelle :hug:

Loula - fingers still crossed for you :hugs:

Think I'm going to get stuck into my Zita West book again this weekend. I stopped reading it when I got to the food and nutrition section (I thought I was quite a healthy person....but my shame on reading this section made my enthusiasm for reading the book wane...:blush:)

Am also going to order more preseed whether DH agrees or not! It just makes things so much easier and he's only worrying about money! It's ONLY money ha ha ha ha ha ha :rofl:


----------



## Loula

oh Rosh :( :hugs: I guess I'll see you on the next cycle buddies thread with Schmelly then?

Farie, is that just me and thee left now?


----------



## Farie

Schmelly .. I'm going to pick the book up today! Still spotting but getting darker :cry: although weirdly no cramps or sore BBs ... literally nada?!? Pre-seed is fab .. cannot recommend it enough :happydance: I don't even tell OH I'm using it most of the time. It just means I can 'jump him' without to much 'warming up' on my part ... sorry TMI!!!! How are the one winged pigs doing? Mine have fallen from the sky with a bump!
Rosh .. so sorry the :witch: got you honey :hugs: 
Loula .. I SO SO hope this is your month :hugs: I guess I'm kinda still in, but think its likely I'll be 'out' in the next 24 hours


----------



## Farie

Ps - Schmelly ... I stopped reading at the food and nutrition bit too! I thought we were rather good with our food :blush:


----------



## Loula

Well after my rant on the problems board, just had a phone call from consultants sec saying my progesterone was 41.7 :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

So which is the next thread i should be moving on to? is it the june/july one or are we starting a new one?

I am THE best wife - i have just gone and bought DH a PS3 for his birthday. Best bit is he thinks i am stressed as i have no idea what to get him... i am so gonna get brownie points for that! downside is might struggle to get him away from it to:sex: :rofl::rofl:

Well i'm gonna give that Deanna plan a go and since it will probably mean 7 sessions in short space of time i shall invest in some pre-seed!! DH loves it bless him.

I am having cramps enough for Loula and Farie so maybe she'll by-pass you!:rofl::hug:


----------



## Loula

I'll see you over on the other thread by the end of next week Rosh ( most likely!!) I'll miss you!!

hope hubby enjoys the gift ;)


----------



## rachelle1975

So is prog result good? sorry for my ignorance!!

Have wrapped it up and hidden present in shoe wardrobe.. he'll never look in there and if its wrapped i can't play it when he's out!


----------



## Farie

Hey Rosh .... Lu started a new thread for june/july I think?


----------



## Loula

HAVING SOME CRAMPING/TWINGING AGAIN
oops caps sorry


----------



## Loula

morning!

still here....

got to sneak a pee cup and an hpt into the bathroom and hide it away ready for the morning to do an early test. It would be so lovely and fitting to get a :bfp: on Father's Day. If I get it then I am going to go to the store on pretence of getting the sunday papers and some milk - and buy a Father's Day card and slip the test inside it

I feel all warm and fuzzy....
Anyone else going to test tomorrow?


----------



## Farie

Spotting again today :cry: getting heavier not lighter but not due AF will the 19th/20th ... Schmelly .. we are weird spotting cycle buddies!


----------



## Schmelly

Farie said:


> Spotting again today :cry: getting heavier not lighter but not due AF will the 19th/20th ... Schmelly .. we are weird spotting cycle buddies!

That's EXACTLY what's happening to me too! :dohh: I have no idea when to expect :witch: though...could be aywhere from 20th to 28th I guess...my cycles haven't been particularly regular this year! I'm going to be really annoyed if AF is late and I spot for the next 2 weeks though!!! :hissy:

Have felt a bit weird too...like I've got a slight fever or something. Stupid body!


Loula.......good luck for your fathers' day pee :hug:

Rachelle.......so sorry the old hag got you :hugs: But don't be a PS3 widow too...make sure you get some games you want to play too then he'll have to share!!! :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Aha fear not Schmelly... i have already purchased my selection and i have stolen his PSP!! ha ha


----------



## Schmelly

rachelle1975 said:


> Aha fear not Schmelly... i have already purchased my selection and i have stolen his PSP!! ha ha

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Loula

:hugs: for the weird spotting buddies crew 

I've been having "feelings" all afternoon, although the thought did occur to me that maybe it's the HSG clearing me out good and proper thats making me feel things I wouldnt have noticed before? For instance, this and last cycle I felt pinging/stitch feeling when I oved. I am probably getting my hopes up for nowt and it's just that, so am happy I thought of it and will now stop redaing into every twinge I have.


----------



## Schmelly

Loula said:


> :hugs: for the weird spotting buddies crew
> 
> I've been having "feelings" all afternoon, although the thought did occur to me that maybe it's the HSG clearing me out good and proper thats making me feel things I wouldnt have noticed before? For instance, this and last cycle I felt pinging/stitch feeling when I oved. I am probably getting my hopes up for nowt and it's just that, so am happy I thought of it and will now stop redaing into every twinge I have.

Thanks Loula :hugs:

You still going to test tomorrow? :hug:


----------



## Loula

yup just in case ;)


----------



## Loula

:bfn: but didn't think it would be anything other really lol still not due till 19th.

TMI alert!

Got the runs again! wtf is going on??? no high feverish temp or anything to indicate I am ill, had no warning yet again, just was peeing and it happened?!


----------



## rachelle1975

Loula this whole runs business is sounded a bit positive - i take it your other half is okay and you haven't eaten anything iffy? plus if you have no temp i doubt its a bug. Ooooh.... when will you test next?x


----------



## zinger

Loula said:


> morning!
> 
> still here....
> 
> got to sneak a pee cup and an hpt into the bathroom and hide it away ready for the morning to do an early test. It would be so lovely and fitting to get a :bfp: on Father's Day. If I get it then I am going to go to the store on pretence of getting the sunday papers and some milk - and buy a Father's Day card and slip the test inside it
> 
> I feel all warm and fuzzy....
> Anyone else going to test tomorrow?

I too, had the idea of testing on Father's Day morning... Got a faint line!!! Could it be??? :bfp: I'm going to play the happy father's day idea and tell him - will test again on tuesday looking for a darker line!!! 

Nervous to go on the result of a faint line... But hopefully I'm right!:blush:


----------



## Farie

I'm out ... sorry ladies :cry: Heavier spotting/light flow today ... so calling it a day and signing up for CD1 today.

*toddles off to Lu's thread*


----------



## Loula

oh Farie :( what a crap month you are having - I'll see you over there next week ok x

Rosh - nope he is fine!! I've not eaten anything strange, as I said no temp. hmmm...
anyway even though I am not due :witch: till 19th, one would have thought that at my dpo( check ticker) even a liccle faint line would show on an internet cheapy?? Well no more testing for me till am late now as only got 1 test left and no money till payday to get any more!!

Zinger, wowsers!!! :happydance:


----------



## Schmelly

Hey Farie...so sorry your spotting has got worse. Next month has to be your turn...it has to be. :hugs: I was convinced I was on CD1 yesterday as I bled when I went to the loo yesterday (sorry tmi). It was enough that I even had a drink last night to comiserate. Silly me though, cos it has gone back to just spotting now.

So please help me girls cos my head's all over the place and I need to go to work now but think I'm just going to cry all day. I have preg symptoms coming out of my ears, including nosebleeds, bleeding gums, really sore and swollen bbs, extreme tiredness, slight nausea, emotions all over the shop, etc, etc. If I'm not preg then my stupid body is playing a really cruel trick. If I am preg, then the spotting is just like last time, before I mc'd so I've got myself all worked up. :cry:

I think I o'd around CD12/13, although that's pretty much guesswork (small amounts of ewcm) and am now on CD22.

Ha ha...have just reread what I wrote and am now wondering how a nosebleed could come out of my ears. :rofl: 

Any advice would be really welcome thanks in advance. Have to go now :hug:


----------



## Loula

schmelly, can I ask is this your first cycle after your mc?


----------



## Schmelly

Loula, thanks but no. I mc'd back in mid-Feb so have had several cycles since then. Am still spotting and have loads of symptoms, just don't know what to do with myself! :hugs:


----------



## Farie

Schmelly - hug :hugs: hope AF either arrives or leave you alone for good - she's messing with my head good and proper today as no spotting/flow at all this morning and only a little very dark/browny discharge this afternoon?!?!?
I hate this :cry:


----------



## Schmelly

Farie said:


> Schmelly - hug :hugs: hope AF either arrives or leave you alone for good - she's messing with my head good and proper today as no spotting/flow at all this morning and only a little very dark/browny discharge this afternoon?!?!?
> I hate this :cry:

Our bodies seem to be both as awkward as each other! :hug: for you...let's hope we sort ourselves out soon! :hugs:


----------



## zinger

although I am by no means an expert... i too have had nose bleeds - you are the first person to post that symptom, I thought it was just the dry air! But, I have had 4 BFPs! So maybe it is a good sign. I had the brown spotting last Thursday. Dont give up hope! It might just be too soon to register the hCG. The more I read about it the more it seems like it could take a little while to build!


----------



## Loula

Bit of a drop today so assume AF on the way soon


----------



## rachelle1975

Now, now Loula... you taught me never to assume it's over until the big red lady sings! There is still hope and without hope we have nothing!!

I shall cross everything for you today xx


----------



## Schmelly

Hi girls,

Farie - How you doing hun? Has the hag shown up properly yet, or is she still playing games? :hugs:

Loula - Stay positive, it has been looking really good for you this month. I've got my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

Zinger - I've read that nosebleeds are a common symptom of early pregnancy. Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

As for me...still brown spotting. I'm so convinced I'm preg as I feel exactly as I did last time. But I also know that it won't last long and there's nothing I can do about it. I feel so helpless :cry: :hissy: :cry:

:hug:


----------



## Loula

Rosh, yes ma'am! :p

Schmelly, thanks :)

I doubt it though but we'll see eh.


----------



## Loula

spotting grrrrr just two so far but I reckon I will come on tonight now, two days early grrr

then again part of me is still saying, but it could be an implant! I know I am not low progesterone so that can't be causing me to spot b4 AF

Argh even now I can't stop thinking 50/50!¬


----------



## Loula

Sticky discharge with a few spots of pink in it.


----------



## Schmelly

You're still not out, Loula. My fingers are still crossed for you.......it's making it damn hard to type :rofl:

Well I now have extra symptoms to add to my growing list...including a weird taste in my mouth...like when you get a dodgy spoon with a bitter spot on it (anyone know what I'm talking about?). 

BUT...............the spotting is still there :cry: . This week is going to be a long week ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

How's everyone else? Farie...still spotting too? I really hope you get a BFP this month as you really deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## Loula

metallic taste Schmelly? have you got any fillings?


----------



## Schmelly

Loula said:


> metallic taste Schmelly? have you got any fillings?

No..........never had anything done to my teeth! :rofl:


----------



## Farie

Loula .. HUGE :hugs: don't give up hope yet :hugs:
Schmelly .. Your symptoms might be good tho? you said your not due AF till about the 20th? Maybe if the spotting stays light/goes before then a test might be in order? :hugs: 
I've still got light intermittent 'flow'... still dark brown (sorry TMI) and sticky/creamy rather than 'blood' :hissy: I just want a definite AF! Is that too much to ask? Our blooming bodies! 


This has had the unfortunate side effect of allowing me to convince myself that maybe, actually I'm pregnant :cry: which is obviously not the case, no soreness in my BB's, no cramping, no extra peeing, no metallic taste ........
Why do we delude ourselves? Why? I know I'm just going to be heart broken by a :bfn: if I test ... and yet I really want to JIC .... Must step away from the HPT's!


----------



## Loula

I think sometimes we can help to whip one another up into a state of delusion, much as forums are a great support, don't get me wrong, but it's easy to get fired up by replies sometimes. I really try to always look on the realistic side when replying now, rather than give false hope.

*sigh*

feeling rather down with it all now - do you ever get times so bleak you think it's just plain never going to happen? it's been 2.5yrs now - it's my birthday on Thursday, day AF is due - what a fun day that'll be...


----------



## elm

:dust: :dust: :dust: !!!

I hope there's going to be some bfps soon and AF stays well away xxx
:hug:


----------



## Schmelly

Loula...you're absolutely right. Words of wisdom. :hugs:

Farie...thanks for your post. However, my 'spotting' was much heavier again this morning (d. brown like yours) so I'm not holding out much hope for a sticky bean. I'm sorry you are going through a similar thing......I hope you're not feeling too crap. :hug:

Elm...thanks for dropping by! Hope you're doing well :hugs:

I, for one, am ready to curl up under the duvet and not come out until :witch: has actually had the guts to turn up properly. :cry:


----------



## Loula

no more spotting but a serious temp drop this morning, although strangely I feel rather queasy after eating my breakfast.


----------



## Schmelly

You feeling any brighter now, Loula? Sorry you're feeling so fed up. :hugs:

I am down in the dumps too and I really hate the fact that I seem to feel this way all the time. I'm not a misery-guts by nature and I hate having this black cloud following me around. :cry:

How can we cheer ourselves up?


----------



## Loula

Well when my mindees wake up I am going to take them to softplay for an hour, that always cheers me up :D


----------



## Farie

Schmelly said:


> I am down in the dumps too and I really hate the fact that I seem to feel this way all the time. I'm not a misery-guts by nature and I hate having this black cloud following me around. :cry:
> 
> How can we cheer ourselves up?

Not sure .... but I sympathise with how your feeling as I think I'm feeling identical .. just really 'flat' and almost listless about everything ... not like me, I'm usually a bubbly person and don't stay down for long at all ... but cannot shake this glumness.
Arghhh .... may be choc would help?

:hug: fingers crossed AF arrives properly and we can start a new cycle or she goes away properly!

Edited to add - Loula, big :hugs:


----------



## Loula

Loula said:


> Well when my mindees wake up I am going to take them to softplay for an hour, that always cheers me up :D


we went to the park instead and having a go on the merrygoround did cheer me up a bit, but a bottle of wine would do the job far better I think ;) i am ata trainging course tongiht so may go home via the bottle shop!


----------



## Schmelly

I've got to go out and be all cheerful this evening as it's my Dad's birthday. I wish I could stay in , but guess I'd only sit in and wallow! I'm sure I'll be fine when I'm out.

Just bumped into an old friend of mine in town. She doesn't know we're ttc and spent ages telling me how fantastic it is to have kids (I think she was prying to find out if DH and I have any plans). Bless her, she wasn't to know, but it just about finished me off! She had her beautiful 2yr old and 4 yr old with her and as happy as I am for her, it broke my heart. :cry:

Came home...DH started on the 'so you're going to be grumpy every month then?'. I think he then realised he'd picked a bad moment, cos it then changed to 'is there anything I can do to cheer you up?'. Of course then I started blubbing, so he was all sweet and tried to 'fix' me in the way only men can. Trying to find a practical solution to a problem we can't control!

My head is pounding and I'm expecting my 1st student of the evening to turn up in a mo...... :hissy: I just want the world to go away and leave me alone! :hissy:

Sorry for the depressing rant, but if I don't let it out somewhere I think I will pop. 

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Awww Schmelly, :hug:, :hug: and more :hug:
Im sorry your feeling fed up hon, I will be exactly the same if/when :witch: begins to show. I know Im only on my 3rd cycle ttc but I think I get just a pinch of the frustration and sadness you feel. 
Keep strong hon and remember, the best things do come to those who wait, and it will xxx:hug:


----------



## Loula

oh schmelly, I hope you manage to have a good time tonight :hugs: what do you teach?


----------



## Loula

Heavy spotting although by my definition of spotting a few days ago I am wearing a pad so I suppose I should really change the * to L on my chart. Temp gone back up though?

Yeah happy birthday to me love :witch:


----------



## Schmelly

Thanks Jacqui :hug:

Loula...I'm sorry :witch: has caught up with you on your birthday. She got me on my birthday last month and it's pants. :hug:

I've given up this morning too and finally reached for a tampon. :hissy: You probably all think I'm an idiot now, or deluded, for being so convinced I was pg. I symptom-spot every month, just like we all do, and of course every month I'm desperately hoping to be pg. This month was different though. I'm still not sure I wasn't actually pg because my symptoms were too strong and there were too many of them. But anyway, guess today is CD1 for me. No cramps or anything, just don't trust a pantyliner to do the job toay!:dohh:

I had a dream last week that I killed the Wicked Witch of the East (or West...can't remember!!!!! :rofl:). If only dreams could dome true :rofl:

Anyway, whilst lying awake during the night I've managed to convince myself that, work-wise, it would make sense for me not to conceive until Sept/Oct time. It's not much of a consolation, but I'm clinging on to that thought to try to keep me positive. 

Farie.........How you doing hun? You're very quiet...you OK? :hug:


----------



## Loula

I am considering going on the pill for a few months and see if that maybe kickstarts something - wha do you all think?


----------



## Schmelly

Loula said:


> I am considering going on the pill for a few months and see if that maybe kickstarts something - wha do you all think?

I've read that the pill is sometimes used exactly for that purpose...so go for it. I guess it just means a few months of def not getting pg and if it didn't work at the end you might get disappointed at the wasted time. But a few months of being able to relax without ttc pressure might be a welcome break for you anyway.

I reckon go for it. Let us know what you decide! :hug:


----------



## Loula

hmmm why is my ticker not updating? I am going to give it some serious though actually. I could do with a break from the am I aren't I rollercoaster!


----------



## Farie

Schmelly - so so sorry she got you, I'm still in the limbo .. weird brown discharge phase .. no new blood at all ... so far. I have a HPT but am scared to test as I have managed to convince myself I could well be pregnant .. which of course I'm not! But cannot face the idea of a actual real :bfn:
Loula - Ohh spooky .. I was thinking of the pill thing today too .... let me know what you decide. :hugs: and hope your feeling better, so sorry the :witch: got you on your B'day .. that's pants

I'm really feeling like I'm standing still at the moment watching life drift past without really feeling like I'm participating ... I need to get my head around the fact I can live without being pregnant and life is not stopping.
Argghhh I need to pull myself together and go test .. at least that way I can start the cycle a fresh 

:hug: to you all


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies, 
Right, got a :bfn: last night and I'm now determined to attached this new cycle with verve and vigour and plenty of enthusiasm!
Flow/spotting is still weird so I think I'm going to put my ticker back a couple of days as I think I may have jumped into CD1 a little too soon. 

How are you all?
Lu - how's things?
Schmelly - sorry AF arrived with such vengeance, roll on the new cycle and spring babies
Loula - any news on hubbys opinion of going on the pill? he still against it?
Hollee - how are you honey?
Tish - you on holiday?
Faerie - how you feeling? How's DH?
Rosh - god bless pre-seed is all I will say!

Who have I forgotten? :hug: to you all


----------



## Loula

I am getting confused posting on two groups, will stay on the new June/July thread now :)


----------



## dizzy65

I few days ago i found out i am pregnant!! yay!!! 

So i will be having a valentines baby unless i am furter along than i think i am... but i will no for sure at my first doc appointment :D so excited :D


----------



## Farie

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dizzy65

sank you :D


----------

